# Legal age of a photographer to TAKE nudes of an adult



## Photoman76 (Feb 20, 2016)

Trying


----------



## beachrat (Feb 20, 2016)

It sounds completely wrong to me,but I'm a lifelong musician in NYC. So,I'd probably try to sit in on the gig.
Even if it was on a harpsichord.Which I can't even play.


----------



## Designer (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't know your laws, but here in the U.S. there is a law against it called (something like) "contributing to the delinquency of a minor", even if you are the child's parent.  You can't even show him the photos you took.  And heaven help you if you allow him to show other children.


----------



## beachrat (Feb 20, 2016)

I know nothing about international law,but I'm thinking somebody should be arrested here.
I'm hoping they aren't,but _think they might if they ain't pretty careful._


----------



## KmH (Feb 20, 2016)

Recommend she check with a qualified British solicitor (attorney), not an online photography forum mainly visited by US amateur photographers.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 20, 2016)

It may or may not be illegal; it depends on the nature of the photographs.

But that's about all the energy I'm putting into this thread. It's so obvious a pile of troll sh*t.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 20, 2016)

It all depends. Is the kid any good?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 21, 2016)

If this is for real, it should be reported to whatever agency there that is similar to child protective services here in the US.

In the US you don't have to know for sure if child abuse or neglect is happening, just that it's suspected. You can report it anonymously.

(Edit - I thought you said this had been going on for 3 years but reread it and realized you probably meant you'd first had contact with the woman online three yrs. ago; obviously this would be a situation of even more concern if it started when the child was 7.)

If you can't figure out where they live try contacting whatever website you got to know her on. The company that runs the site should probably report anything like this that's brought to their attention, although I don't know if they would.

It might be best to report it as best you can and let authorities there check on the child's welfare and figure out what the situation is. Then it would probably be best to discontinue contact.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 21, 2016)

Nudity isn't as forbidden and taboo outside the US. Before we go all "linch mob" lets realize this is just a photography forum.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## petrochemist (Feb 21, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> Nudity isn't as forbidden and taboo outside the US. Before we go all "linch mob" lets realize this is just a photography forum.



I think the taboo is every bit as common in the UK.

I can't see why nudes would be necessary for a child to learn photography. Having the subject in a bikini reduces the concerns, and would be quite adequate for learning purposes.

Knowing my kids attitudes, I very much doubt it was the child's idea to start shooting her nude.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 21, 2016)

I agree that it seems unlikely to have been the child's idea, although he could have a certain amount of curiosity.

I remember college being the first of taking art classes with figure drawing involving nude models; I don't what's current for high school aged students but certainly under age 12 I doubt this would be acceptable.

What concerns me is if she's talking about this on a public forum somewhere, what else might be going on that she isn't talking about? Someone from a social service agency there needs to go to the home and check it out. We just don't know, she could just be misguided in what's appropriate or there could be sexual abuse going on. If there are no concerns then most likely the case would be closed; if something is of concern it needs to be addressed to protect that child.

My background is working with kids and families and what would happen is what we used to call a 'paper trail' (not paper so much now). You document because you don't know where something could lead and if enough adds up that can determine what might need to be done for the child's well being.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 21, 2016)

What happens in nude camps?  Are children allowed there?  Are family pictures being taken?  (Note that I didn't see the OP's picture.  I assume it was taken down.)


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't think the OP posted a link to a photo; this was apparently discussed on another board or in an online conversation and the OP seemed to be asking for advice. 

That thought occurred to me too; I don't know in a nudist camp/resort if there are family areas or if they're adult only. But that would be unusual for someone to live that lifestyle; it didn't seem like that was what was being discussed.

And at 11 years old it's certainly well past the age where little ones may take off their diaper and run around and parents would think it was cute and take some photos etc. This is a mom modeling nude; I don't see what the reason for that would be. If the child was into photography I could see a parent modeling/posing, but why nude? I don't know why someone would do that with an 11 year old boy (much less with her son).


----------



## table1349 (Feb 21, 2016)

Naturism is far more prevalent and accepted in the UK and on the European continent than it is here in the U.S.   Most here are judging this situation by their standard here in the U.S. with little or no real information on what is going on.  I am neither defending nor condemning this woman.  There is far to little information given to make any real judgment.  

I live not far from a mennonite/amish community.  While I do not subscribe to their life style and beliefs, I do not condemn them for their long skirts, long sleeve shirts, plain clothing, beards for men hair buns for women, lack of modern conveniences nor their belief that they should only marry within their own community.  While we may not understand it, are we in a position to condemn it on such scant information.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 22, 2016)

Wasn't the question, the legal age of a photographer trying to take nudes of an adult?  Not the legal age of an adult trying to take nudes of a child.  If I understand the question, I would assume if the photographer is over the legal age in his or her country then that would be the correct answer.


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 22, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> That thought occurred to me too; I don't know in a nudist camp/resort if there are family areas or if they're adult only. But that would be unusual for someone to live that lifestyle; it didn't seem like that was what was being discussed.



I believe nudist sites are very open plan, while nude modelling like this would be on a one to one basis - VERY different IMO. 

I wouldn't expect art students to do nudes until 'A' level (16 -18 year olds) and there from what I've heard it would be with a group sitting round the model.

In the UK parents have apparently been accused to being pedophiles for photographing their own children at the playground!


----------



## unpopular (Feb 22, 2016)

AlanKlein said:


> What happens in nude camps?  Are children allowed there?  Are family pictures being taken?  (Note that I didn't see the OP's picture.  I assume it was taken down.)



hell. our house is practically a nude camp. Though we're not taking photos of each other, our kids have seen us naked plenty of times.

Though I do remember once a little hand carrying a camera poking through the bathroom door to snap a photo of me on the toilet. WTF?


----------



## table1349 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ok, the OP is gone, but the thread lives on.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't know if there is a legal age for this... I think here it would be similar to what Petrochemist described, that a child this age would not be participating in figure drawing art classes (or photography classes) with nude models. A parent posing nude for her preteen son seems to be at least questionable. And it's different than family situations in the home where there may be a certain amount of being undressed or running around in your undies! lol But he's not a little kid either at 11.

I don't think it's possible to figure out the situation based on such little info., and not that it's up to us to judge it. But from the info. given, and from what I know from years of working with kids, this seems like it would be reportable. The reason is that while there could be some reasonable explanation (a possibility that the family could be naturists, or maybe consider this to be acceptable) there's also a possibility that there could be other inappropriate sexual contact happening in this child's home. It seems like it would need to be checked out.

It's probably unlikely that the OP would be able to do much anyway, but I'd think as likely as not this kid will be talking about this and at some point it will come to the attention of adult(s) - who I would think would find it questionable and report it and get the situation checked into.


----------



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> Nudity isn't as forbidden and taboo outside the US. Before we go all "linch mob" lets realize this is just a photography forum.


worse yet, people confuse nudity and sexuality.


----------



## Overread (May 28, 2016)

Chuasam  - try  and keep an eye on the last post date


----------

